# Black XX



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

*BLACK XX

*Ok, I am going to forgo the "Hey, who shipped me a tin of dog poop" Joke most other reviewers like to put that the beginning of their reviews for this stuff.

Some have called it "Black Death" others have said it was "Like the 4 horseman of the apocalypse had a tea party in my mouth"

With reviews like that, I knew I HAD to try it. I was obligated to try this tobacco. At worst I would have a "I survived Black XX and all I got was a tin of tobacco" story and best case scenario, I found a new tobacco to add to my small list of favorites.

*Smell:*This stuff is a rope tobacco. Yes, it does resemble dog crap. But dog craped never smelt so good. Apoun opening of the tin, I got a smell of a chocolaty tobacco. It was very sweet smelling. This is the tobacco I been waiting to try since I read about it, which was quite some time ago.

*Room Note:* Pleasant to tolerable.

*Prep:* I took my cigar cutter and cut a small hunk off the rope. Some waited for it to dry, not me. I cut it with a knife...man is that a B**ch. I loaded up my corn cob and lit.

*Lighting:* This stuff was still kinda moist, so I had to relight quite a few times.

*Taste:* Wow, I didn't know I bought a tin of Burnt BBQ chicken. That is EXACTLY how it tasted. BBQ chicken that had been burnt somewhat. Still, me being odd, I actually kinda liked the taste, but stopped smoking it. I put the tin away for a bit (couple weeks maybe)

Tried it again in my meer. Still had that BBQ flavor, but as I got towards the middle of it, it actually got sweet, with that BBQ taste lingering in the background.

Smoked two bowls of this today. first time it had some of that BBQ flavor still, then it kinda dissipated mid bowl and became sweet and kinda tart. There was kinda a peppery taste I think.

The second bowl had no BBQ taste. Just pure tobacco that was full flavored. Sweet at times and peppery too again. I love this stuff the more I smoke it. I think that is contributed to some drying time.

This stuff dries fast.

*Aftertaste:* There is definitely an aftertaste, but its not too bad. Sorta like a cigar I guess. I can't divulge too much here, because the pipe I smoked it in had bad tar build up before I fixed it and there was a small ghost in the background, but hardly noticeable during smoking.

*Price:* $8.00 I believe for a tin of this. Not bad.

*Closing Comments:* I love this stuff the more I smoke it. This stuff is NOT for everyone. I tend to like my tobaccos full flavored and strong. This stuff does not disappoint.

They say it has a high nicotine content and I did not get hit by it. Like I mention in all my reviews though, I smoke cigars as well and that is probably why it doesn't hit me much at all. Once you get your butt kicked by a Carmacho triple Murado, no tobacco's nicotine content will come close by comparison.

The first bowl made me really calm. This is probably all the nicotine will do to people who are used to it. If you're not used to nicotine, then you will probably get hit quite hard.

Lots of people said this stuff bites hard if puffed fast. Now I don't think I smoked it slowly, but I didn't puff it super fast and I got no bite at all. It heated up a bit and I think I got some gurgle and had the nicotine numb my Tounge a bit, but thats all. I don't believe the gurgle and build up is from the tobacco. I think that might be from the pipe I smoked it in.

All in all, I found another strong tobacco I love. Because of that, my rating will be:

:tu:tu:tu:tuoutta:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu

It gets docked a smile for two reasons:

1.I am aware this is not for everyone and as such, I think the rating should reflect that. If you don't like strong tobacco with the potential to be strong nicotine wise, you should probably avoid this.

2. The flavor is not going to be for everyone either. This is a love it or hate it tobacco.

If you try this stuff, good luck, I hope you enjoy it like I do. But I wouldn't be shocked if you don't either.

P.S. The best way to prepare this stuff, for myself anyways, is to cut thin coins with a cigar cuter. Then use your hands to tear them into shreds and pack that way. definitely give it some drying time though.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Edit to the above post. The XX is not called "Black Death" and that review of the 4 horse men actually belongs to Black XXX. My mistake for the confusion.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Salty, sweet and meaty. That is how I describe it. I can't get over the salted meatiness so I don't like it much.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

is this the SG or GH version?


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

This is the SG version. I have not tried any of the GH ropes yet.


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

I have recently cracked my tin of this and loved it. Shared it with a friend and he enjoyed quiet a bit. Definitely has a unique taste and strong kick, but that makes it good IMHO 
p


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Sweet Jebus this stuff is good.
I tried Brown Rope No. 4 a year ago, and really didn't take to it. I left what was, in retrospect, a cruel but ultimately honest review of it on TobaccoReviews. 
So I was reticent to give Black XX Rope a try.
Man am I glad I did. What Dark Star is to McClelland tobaccos, this is to Samuel Gawith. To my taste it's a heavily stoved VA with little to no casing (maybe some licorice, maybe that's just the nicotine messing with my palate). Think about the last 1/5th of a big bowl of FVF. Except darker and fuller and about twice the punch. And that's just the charring light on this stuff.
As Mr.Lordi eloquently describes above, it's definitely not going to be for everyone. But for me it's something I've been searching for for a long time. 
I can't wait to experiment more with Black XX. I have multiple tins of aeros that I love the scent of but can't be bothered to smoke because there's no tobacco flavor and no nicotine involved. . .A 50/50 mix of Black XX should fix that problem! And, for those occasional (okay, not so occasional) evenings when I've had a few glasses of cheer, it's good to know there's a stout blend that can satisfy.


----------

